# mal wieder anfangen



## DoctorFloppy (5. August 2012)

Hallo liebe Leute, 

würde gerne mal wieder eine Runde WoW zocken. Oder ein paar Runden mehr. ;-)

Seit einiger Zeit gibt es ja diese Rolle der Auferstehung.

Muss aber wohl von jemand anderem eingeladen werden oder so. Mag mir evtl. jemand sowas schicken? Also diese Einladung? Wie funktioniert das?

Grüße!


----------



## Ayi (5. August 2012)

ganz einfach, jemand schickt dir eine Rolle zu und du nimmst die Einladung über diese dann an. Man bräuchte dazu nur entweder deine Battle-Net Adresse oder deinen Ingame Namen + Realm.. glaub ich zumindest

kann ich dir dann auch schicken, wenn du willst.


----------



## DoctorFloppy (5. August 2012)

mag mir jemand anders ne Einladung schicken?


----------



## xPatze (5. August 2012)

Schreib mir per PN deine battle.net adresse und ich schick dir eine.

lg


----------

